# Soda pop bread -- is this for real?



## gulab jamun (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi. I found a couple bread recipes that seemed too easy. Do you think these would work:

http://breadnet.net/pop.html

http://breadnet.net/aneasy.html

I was wondering if the first idea worked (since I have flour and yeast), perhaps I could make bread using apple or peach flavored malt beverage (non-alcoholic).


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2007)

gulab jamun said:


> Hi. I found a couple bread recipes that seemed too easy. Do you think these would work:
> 
> Mary's Soda Pop Bread Recipe
> 
> ...


 

I don't know if it would work.  

You can do a test baking and report your results to DC!


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 26, 2007)

I have made the beer bread -  My son really likes it.  Its more of a heavier than lighter bread texture.  Now I want to try the other one !

Can also Google - Beer bread recipe !  My recipe calls for a little sugar


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 21, 2007)

It works, well, sorta.  
I did it day before yesterday, using the 1 T instant yeast with 3 C flour, but I also added 1 t salt as I don't care for unsalted bread, used a can of warmed Blueberry soda pop made from can sugar, can't remember that brand. 
Did it as an experiment as I wasn't sure why it 'would' work.
Olive oiled my hands and did do about 15 kneads on the marble counter.  
Set it in a large pyrexware oiled bowl, put cling on top and let it rise for 2 1/2 hours.   
400° oven for 30 minutes, very good indeed splattered with lots of butter.


----------

